# [Theory/Rumor] Nintendo DS production set to stop



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 24, 2013)

> Nintendo said today that it expects to sell ten million additional DS software units during the current business year ending March 31, 2014, but it offered no guidance for hardware sales, simply leaving the forecast column blank.
> 
> To date, the dual-screened portable has sold more than 153 million units, easily making it the firm's best selling console. Only the PlayStation 2 has sold more (155 million).
> 
> More than 933 million pieces of DS software have been sold since launch almost nine years ago.


 
http://www.computerandvideogames.com/402817/nintendo-looks-set-to-stop-ds-production/


----------



## Veho (Apr 24, 2013)

Time to stock up


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 24, 2013)

I thought that they were still getting good sales on the DS, why would they want to stop production now?


----------



## gokujr1000 (Apr 24, 2013)

FireGrey said:


> I thought that they were still getting good sales on the DS, why would they want to stop production now?


 
This^


----------



## chris888222 (Apr 24, 2013)

Well, considering that the 3DS is fully backwards compatible and that there are hardly to no more good games coming to DS, it's about time they stopped production.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 24, 2013)

FireGrey said:


> I thought that they were still getting good sales on the DS, why would they want to stop production now?


You thought wrong, it sells about 22,000 weekly worldwide, doesn't really warrant continuing the manufacture, they probably stocked up on units anyways. That, and the outdated hardware components might not be manufactured at this point as well. _[Citation Needed]_


----------



## Lanlan (Apr 24, 2013)

FireGrey said:


> I thought that they were still getting good sales on the DS, why would they want to stop production now?


So people won't see it as a cheaper alternative to the 3DS maybe?


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 24, 2013)

Veho said:


> Time to stock up


I am already doing so


----------



## Chary (Apr 24, 2013)

Buy ALL the DS'es.

But on a serious note, farewell my friend, you have served me well.


----------



## Flame (Apr 24, 2013)

I need to buy a DS Lite for GBA for GBA purposes; my DS lite's hinges are all weak now.


----------



## 1234turtles (Apr 24, 2013)

it's like your child is all grown up, good bye ds.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 24, 2013)

hail to the ps2 of the handheld arena! the legendary handheld system!


----------



## Ergo (Apr 24, 2013)

About damn time--now it can stop starving the 3DS of all the oxygen it needs to fully flourish.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 24, 2013)

FireGrey said:


> I thought that they were still getting good sales on the DS, why would they want to stop production now?


Because all good things need to come to an end.
It's time Nintendo put all their focus on the 3DS and let the DS rest in peace.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 24, 2013)

Of all the handhelds I've encountered in my travels, yours was the most... hackable.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 24, 2013)

Nintendo = doomed!


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 24, 2013)

Does this mean the DS will be officially retro soon?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 24, 2013)

Meh, no farewell from me, I've still got loads to play on you buddy  <means he's happy


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Apr 24, 2013)

Nintendo why u no open factory in Brazil and sell the DS here? Although I think brazilians might be starting to buy the 3DS to play pirate DS games, the low price of the DS would still make it quite competitive this considering the PS2 was still the most sold console here a few years ago.


----------



## Jayro (Apr 24, 2013)

I just bought my friend's DS Lite for $65 from her, and she gave me 6 games with it for free. :3

(She set the price, and I agreed.)


----------



## Veho (Apr 24, 2013)

How long until 3rd party clones start coming out?


----------



## raulpica (Apr 24, 2013)

DS needs to beat the PS2 first, Nintendo!


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 24, 2013)

Veho said:


> How long until 3rd party clones start coming out?






Maybe the next GCW should take up that design.



raulpica said:


> DS needs to beat the PS2 first, Nintendo!


Didn't the ds pass it already?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Apr 24, 2013)

Meh. Bound to happen any-hoo. DS is forgotten.


----------



## Ethevion (Apr 24, 2013)

Almost 9 years! Damn, now that made me feel old.


----------



## jonesman99 (Apr 24, 2013)

Jiehfeng said:


> Meh, no farewell from me, I've still got loads to play on you buddy  <means he's happy


I know what you mean! I still have the Yoshi's Island DS and a bunch others that I have been meaning to get a hold of.


----------



## Rizsparky (Apr 24, 2013)

RIP oh sweet dual screened beauty...


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 24, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> Didn't the ds pass it already?


The DS and PS2 are close, but I don't think the DS passed the PS2 yet, no.

Different sites seem to say different things though.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 24, 2013)

The DS will continue to live in the 3DS (just like how the GBA continued to live in a DS until the DSi killed it).


----------



## Janthran (Apr 24, 2013)

>People crying
Pss, the 3DS is exactly the same except better.


----------



## Walker D (Apr 24, 2013)

So, now it's going to get more expensive/rare ?

better get some of them fast to stock in my cryogenic chamber...



Janthran said:


> >People crying
> Pss, the 3DS is exactly the same except better.


 
DS Lite = gba + ds and good battery ...3ds doesn't overcome this, yet


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Apr 24, 2013)

raulpica said:


> DS needs to beat the PS2 first, Nintendo!


 
It already did it a long time ago


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 24, 2013)

Janthran said:


> >People crying
> Pss, the 3DS is exactly the same except better.


Hahahaha...no. The 3DS may have the better Nintendo-published games but in terms of its overall game library, the DS is still the king.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Apr 24, 2013)

soulx said:


> Hahahaha...no. The 3DS may have the better Nintendo-published games but in terms of its overall game library, the DS is still the king.


 
Isn't it obvious? The DS has been around for a long time. And you can play NDS games on the 3DS. Those who have not upgraded and are crying about the NDS need a Peach Slap.


----------



## Pablitox (Apr 24, 2013)

if that means their price will be lowered, i might be able to buy the first one ever

damn you argentina for your high prices


----------



## Janthran (Apr 24, 2013)

soulx said:


> Hahahaha...no. The 3DS may have the better Nintendo-published games but in terms of its overall game library, the DS is still the king.


Doesn't change the fact that the 3DS can play every DS game.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 24, 2013)

Janthran said:


> Doesn't change the fact that the 3DS can play every DS game.


http://www.amazon.com/Easy-Piano-DS-Nintendo/dp/B0038P9D02
http://www.amazon.com/Guitar-Hero-Decades-Bundle-Nintendo-DS/dp/B001E22VT6/
etc.


----------



## tbgtbg (Apr 24, 2013)

Flame said:


> I need to buy a DS Lite for GBA for GBA purposes; my DS lite's hinges are all weak now.


They already discontinued those ages ago.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Apr 24, 2013)

Rydian said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Easy-Piano-DS-Nintendo/dp/B0038P9D02
> http://www.amazon.com/Guitar-Hero-Decades-Bundle-Nintendo-DS/dp/B001E22VT6/
> etc.


Who really wanna play that?


----------



## pasc (Apr 24, 2013)

Wait... didn't the DS already break the PS2's record ? I swear I read something on that...


----------



## mechadylan (Apr 24, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Who really wanna play that?


I can't speak for the Easy Piano peripheral, but the guitar grip exacerbated my carpal tunnel syndrome and should be recalled, imao.


----------



## Janthran (Apr 24, 2013)

Rydian said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Easy-Piano-DS-Nintendo/dp/B0038P9D02
> http://www.amazon.com/Guitar-Hero-Decades-Bundle-Nintendo-DS/dp/B001E22VT6/
> etc.


Correction, any GOOD DS game.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 24, 2013)

Janthran said:


> Correction, any GOOD DS game.


----------



## Flame (Apr 24, 2013)

tbgtbg said:


> They already discontinued those ages ago.


 
so wait, its the DSi which is being stopped? or the old DS?


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 24, 2013)

R.I.P. DS.
Most sold handheld ever.


----------



## Hop2089 (Apr 24, 2013)

The DS had a nice run with lots of good games but a lot of nasty icky shovelware as well, I wish Nintendo would cut back on shovelware.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hop2089 said:


> The DS had a nice run with lots of good games but a lot of nasty icky shovelware as well, I wish Nintendo would cut back on shovelware.



Do explain how shovelware is bad and how you might define it. Also I doubt many people are in a hurry to return to the iron fist Nintendo of years past.


----------



## Flame (Apr 24, 2013)

Hop2089 said:


> The DS had a nice run with lots of good games but a lot of nasty icky shovelware as well, I wish Nintendo would cut back on shovelware.


 
Why would they? They still make money from shovelware.. moreover if you don't like shovelware then just don't buy it.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 24, 2013)

bye bye ds time to move on


----------



## Hop2089 (Apr 24, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Do explain how shovelware is bad and how you might define it. Also I doubt many people are in a hurry to return to the iron fist Nintendo of years past.


 
The really bland and generic games with next to no merit and look like no effort was put into them like the Imagine series and I question if most shovelware even sells 10,000 copies in their lifetime.  As for the old Nintendo the big problem I even had with them was their censorship practices, it was out of control, I don't want to see that level of censorship again.


----------



## Janthran (Apr 24, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


>



Can that not be played without the peripheral?


----------



## Actinopterygian Melospiza (Apr 24, 2013)

The title is very misleading. No where in the article does it actually say it's been confirmed that they're stopping production; it's presented more as a theory since they just say it "looks set to stop."


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 24, 2013)

It can be played without one but if we allow the "real hardwarez for lif3, emulation is 4 teh ...." stuff to ride then we surely have to count the inability to play games to their fullest as a deficiency of the 3ds. Granted that possibly leads to the slippery slope of "what about GBA slot linkup/bonuses" but with the possible exceptions of Lunar Knights which an extra and some megaman and Pokemon (which can be worked around in the hypothetical 20 years on scenario) those are all little more than cheats or token bonus content so I will stand by it.

As for the continued shovelware stuff... Given most "shovelware" as you deem it tends to be among those franchises with the largest number of sequels then yeah. Also "really bland and generic games with next to no merit and look like no effort was put into them"... certainly there are a few games that fall under that description but I am not seeing the amounts necessary to qualify as "a lot". I sense we are going to have to take this to games lists to resolve and in fairness I will have to link http://gbatemp.net/threads/card-games-on-the-ds-a-discussion-of-things.332152/ up first.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Apr 24, 2013)

You can talk all you want but the NDS is dead Deal With It and Move On to the 3DS. The 3DS is a hell lot better than the NDS.


----------



## Maxternal (Apr 24, 2013)

My first thought was it's amazing that they were still in production at all since we're already like 2 gens later. The only reason I can think that they still produced them was that the hardware sales were still going strong and that they assumed it was because of people's desires for backward compatibility and better battery life. Maybe now they finally realized that it was just because of easy of piracy and the hardware was just competing with the 3DS and thereby reducing the market for 3DS games. Had they really thought it was the former they should have just stuck to producing GBA SP's since *with a SP and a 3DS you can pretty much play every Nintendo portable title made since the beginning of time WITH multiplayer and GameCube support* (Game and Watch doesn't count but you can get the game boy version anyhow. Virtual Boy wasn't portable and the GBC IR port was pretty much useless anyhow. You'd only be missing out on Super Game Boy enhancements.)


----------



## Rydian (Apr 24, 2013)

Went and tagged the title, due to the representative only mentioning sales continuing and not actually saying anything about production.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 24, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> Nintendo = doomed!


Ninten_DOOOOOOMMMMMMEDDDD!!!!_


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 24, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> You can talk all you want but the NDS is dead Deal With It and Move On to the 3DS. The 3DS is a hell lot better than the NDS.



No native hacks worth mentioning, more annoying to hack for old games, less than optimal for GBA games, less than optimal for some types of homebrew, lower battery life (it is a portable console after all), more expensive and arguably no games gaems at present ( http://gbatemp.net/threads/android-as-a-viable-alternative-to-the-3ds-and-maybe-vita.345121/ ) and depending upon your tastes not a terribly rosy future either.

Bad might be a stretch but 3ds outright better at present is "time to take up yoga if you enjoy stretching that much".


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 24, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> R.I.P. DS.
> Most sold and best handheld ever.


fixed


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 24, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> No native hacks worth mentioning, more annoying to hack for old games, less than optimal for GBA games, less than optimal for some types of homebrew, lower battery life (it is a portable console after all), more expensive and arguably no games gaems at present ( http://gbatemp.net/threads/android-as-a-viable-alternative-to-the-3ds-and-maybe-vita.345121/ ) and depending upon your tastes not a terribly rosy future either.
> 
> Bad might be a stretch but 3ds outright better at present is "time to take up yoga if you enjoy stretching that much".


Um, the 3DS can run the exact same hacks in DS mode as the original DS, and has (to my knowledge) roughly the same battery life in DS mode. It has worse battery life when playing games in 3DS mode (though it has a true sleep mode, which is a plus) and no 3DS mode hacks, of course, but there's still no denying that it does just about everything worth doing that the DS does just as well, with the exception of a GBA slot (which currently-produced DS models don't even have, so it arguably doesn't count).

And no games? Are you freaking kidding me?

PS: inb4 Soulx links 3DS recommendations Thread.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Apr 24, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> No native hacks worth mentioning, more annoying to hack for old games, less than optimal for GBA games, less than optimal for some types of homebrew, lower battery life (it is a portable console after all), more expensive and *arguably no games gaems at present ( http://gbatemp.net/threads/android-as-a-viable-alternative-to-the-3ds-and-maybe-vita.345121/ ) and depending upon your tastes not a terribly rosy future either.*
> 
> Bad might be a stretch but 3ds outright better at present is "time to take up yoga if you enjoy stretching that much".



Really? Where you have been?

Hacks? why you want hacks?
You want GBA Games? buy a DSTwo and the GBA games will be coming to the VC sooner or later

Srsly Android Shitty games for the 3DS and PS Vita?  Who want to play those "games"


----------



## Ericthegreat (Apr 24, 2013)

JayRo said:


> I just bought my friend's DS Lite for $65 from her, and she gave me 6 games with it for free. :3
> 
> (She set the price, and I agreed.)


And what no sex?


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 24, 2013)

Native hacks might have been the wrong word- I was referring entirely to the lack of a 3ds mode hack with 3ds mode homebrew and hacked games there. Similarly if I want to keep a current 3ds and hacks it is not quite as braindead easy as the original iterations of the DS.

DS hacks - there is some nice stuff done with GBA carts (just because the DSi does not have a GBA slot I am not sure we can outright dismiss it though). DSerial is something I am interested in and depending upon what goes there might be some wifi issues but I will ignore that as it seeming a passing non issue.

Why do I want hacks? You are asking this both of a ROM hacker and on GBAtemp? Did we sign up to the same site? Step outside of pokemon and mario level editors and you will find a whole world of things to look at.

Battery life was a mish mash of concepts and maybe a slightly weak argument depending upon how you want to take it. If I am to hold its native mode up as the mode of choice I will stick by that assessment though.

The DStwo is an inferior method of playing GBA games when compared to the actual hardware. Admittedly GBA games are considerably easier to do in hardware than earlier Nintendo consoles and thus are done near flawlessly in every way the really matters but 

The android/vita thing was more to elaborate upon my position on the matter- everything that made the GBA and DS special to me is absent from the 3ds as best I can tell. Still I went through the essentials list, the ROM dump/game released lists and confirmed it would be the case for me (game by game would take a while but it would be a long list of meh, such games bore me, I already played it when it was called/back when, why would I get that if I already have a DS and can play, if that is your idea of good.... so can we nod and say we did).


----------



## The Milkman (Apr 24, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Really? Where you have been?
> 
> Hacks? why you want hacks?
> You want GBA Games? buy a DSTwo and the GBA games will be coming to the VC sooner or later
> ...




Android games might be mobile, but don't discount them. There are good mobile games that at the very least are able to mimic console-quality pretty well, Shadow Gun is one of my favorites, even though I hate Gears. Hacks allow for Homebrew and fun, hell I'm getting a PSP just to hack it and do shit. Also, Android has a far better emulator for GBA than Nintendo's efforts thus far.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 24, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> Android games might be mobile, but don't discount them. There are good mobile games that at the very least are able to mimic console-quality pretty well, Shadow Gun is one of my favorites, even though I hate Gears. Hacks allow for Homebrew and fun, hell I'm getting a PSP just to hack it and do shit. Also, Android has a far better emulator for GBA than Nintendo's efforts thus far.


Which GBA emulator did you have in mind? I'm curious, because I used to emulate on Android with Gameboid, when it was still relevant.

And a "far better emulator for GBA than Nintendo's efforts thus far." You mean no effort at all?


----------



## DSGamer64 (Apr 24, 2013)

FireGrey said:


> I thought that they were still getting good sales on the DS, why would they want to stop production now?


 
Overstock maybe. They probably still have millions of units sitting in their warehouses and in stores. Companies tend to mass produce their products and then can production when sales start to slow down or the latest model starts picking up in sales. Nintendo will probably make a lot of units for replacements when systems break down as well, they will roll back the production over the course of a couple of years before ceasing it altogether.


----------



## The Milkman (Apr 24, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Which GBA emulator did you have in mind? I'm curious, because I used to emulate on Android with Gameboid, when it was still relevant.
> 
> And a "far better emulator for GBA than Nintendo's efforts thus far." You mean no effort at all?



Exactly   

But yeah, I was mostly talking about Gameboid, My Boy is also alright, but I like the classics.

Oh god, I'm calling a 2 year old android app classic ;_;


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Apr 24, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> everything that made the GBA and DS special to me is absent from the 3ds as best I can tell.


 
I still don't understand what is that 'special' thing. The 3DS can do everything the GBA and NDS do just better. I could understand IF the 3DS wasn't Backward Compatible but it is.

Hacks just kill the Console/Handheld. But Homebrew is different.

The DS Lite/DSi hasn't been hacked yet. And if the 3DS is more difficult to hack is good for Nintendo. 
But if you search here in the forums you'll find that the 3DS and Wii U has been hacked just not out for public or in test/beta.


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 24, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Ninten_DOOOOOOMMMMMMEDDDD!!!!_


I choose to live in Nintendenial! ;O;


----------



## Rydian (Apr 24, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> I still don't understand what is that 'special' thing. The 3DS can do everything the GBA and NDS do just better. I could understand IF the 3DS wasn't Backward Compatible but it is.
> 
> Hacks just kill the Console/Handheld. But Homebrew is different.


Do you HAVE a 3DS?

If you do, stick a GBA game in it and take a picture.  I'd love to see that.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Apr 24, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> Nintendo =/= doomed!


 
Fixed that for you!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 24, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> I still don't understand what is that 'special' thing. The 3DS can do everything the GBA and NDS do just better. I could understand IF the 3DS wasn't Backward Compatible but it is.


DS games look like shit on the 3DS (thanks to a resolution that doesn't scale properly) so the backwards-compatibility doesn't even matter.


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 24, 2013)

soulx said:


> DS games look like shit on the 3DS (thanks to a resolution that doesn't scale properly) so the backwards-compatibility doesn't even matter.


The 1:1 mode on the XL looks great though, but yeah, doesn't beat a lite when it comes to portability and bc. It's still worth owning both if you have the money.


----------



## The Milkman (Apr 24, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Do you HAVE a 3DS?
> 
> If you do, stick a GBA game in it and take a picture.  I'd love to see that.




I think he means in terms of what it can do, ex. Swapnote, 3D, eShop.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 24, 2013)

soulx said:


> DS games look like shit on the 3DS (thanks to a resolution that doesn't scale properly) so the backwards-compatibility doesn't even matter.


You're going to dismiss true hardware backward compatibility because it doesn't scale exactly precisely as the original? Really?

Granted, I never owned an original DS model. But having compared some of my games with how they play on the DSes that come into my shop (out of curiosity), the difference seems almost infinitesimal in most cases. Seriously, if the difference is so small that you have to strain to see it in a side-by-side comparison (or else be attuned to it for a long time), then I don't see what the big deal is.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Apr 24, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Do you HAVE a 3DS?
> 
> If you do, stick a GBA game in it and take a picture. I'd love to see that.


DSTwo with GBA Emulation, My cellphone, my PC can do that. And soon the 3DS itself by VC.
Why you care so much about GBA?


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 24, 2013)

Why is this news labeled rumour?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 24, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> DSTwo with GBA Emulation, My cellphone, my PC can do that. And soon the 3DS itself by VC.
> Why you care so much about GBA?


See, this is why I hunted down a backlit GBA SP last year... definitely a bit more expensive, but so much simpler.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Apr 24, 2013)

soulx said:


> DS games look like shit on the 3DS (thanks to a resolution that doesn't scale properly) so the backwards-compatibility doesn't even matter.


Not in the XL. It matter becauses it does have BC. 3DS>>>NDS. It has even surpassed it in sales.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 24, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> I still don't understand what is that 'special' thing. The 3DS can do everything the GBA and NDS do just better. I could understand IF the 3DS wasn't Backward Compatible but it is.
> 
> Hacks just kill the Console/Handheld. But Homebrew is different.
> 
> ...



The point was not that the 3ds was irredeemable but that for some there may be no point in upgrading and thus "Move On to the 3DS. The 3DS is a hell lot better than the NDS" might not be the best advice. My contention was that the 3ds lacks proper GBA support, the DS support was maybe not entirely complete and from my vantage point the 3ds library does not stand up by itself (looking at what came before) and certainly does not top its predecessor.

If you feel that way about hacks I dare say you have joined the wrong site.

The DS lite is very well hacked- it is basically the same as the original DS. About the only thing that is not hacked on the DS lite is the RSA for download play but anybody that wants that can just use flashme. Similarly there are far reaching hacks for the DSi.

The 3ds being more or less difficult to hack in general and such a situation being better or worse for Nintendo is immaterial to this present debate. Equally even if those "beta" hacks got made public tomorrow we are quite far from the nice and polished arrangements we have on the DS today.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 24, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> You're going to dismiss true hardware backward compatibility because it doesn't scale exactly precisely as the original? Really?
> 
> Granted, I never owned an original DS model. But having compared some of my games with how they play on the DSes that come into my shop (out of curiosity), the difference seems almost infinitesimal in most cases. Seriously, if the difference is so small that you have to strain to see it in a side-by-side comparison (or else be attuned to it for a long time), then I don't see what the big deal is.


The difference is really noticeable if you've played on a regular DS. It ruins sprite-art in most DS games and makes everything MUCH more blurry.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 24, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> 3DS>>>NDS. *It even have surpassed it in sales.*


 






I'm thinking... no.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 24, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> DSTwo with GBA Emulation, My cellphone, my PC can do that. And soon the 3DS itself by VC.
> Why you care so much about GBA?


That's not the 3DS doing it, that's the DSTwo (literally the DSTwo has it's own CPU inside the DSTwo itself and emulates the GBA/SNES ON that chip, not on the 3DS).

Just pointing out that the 3DS does not have GBA backwards-compatibility.



WiiUBricker said:


> Why is this news labeled rumour?


Read the source, there's no actual mention of it stopping.



EvilMakiPR said:


> Not in the XL. It matter becauses it does have BC. 3DS>>>NDS. It has even surpassed it in sales.


The XL has the same resolution, and thus does the same technical scaling, as the basic 3DS.

Also no, the 3DS has not surpassed the DS in sales.


----------



## The Milkman (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh god, can this please not turn into one of those threads where everyone starts saying the 3DS isn't worth it and it breaks into a stupid argument?

EDIT: Too late.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 24, 2013)

soulx said:


> The difference is really noticeable if you've played on a regular DS. It ruins sprite-art in most DS games and makes everything MUCH more blurry.


Ah. Well the only games I've done a side by side comparison with are games with 3D polygons, like Zelda: Phantom Hourglass and Lufia: Curse of the Sinistrals. So I wouldn't have that experience.

That said, I play quite a few sprite games on my 3DS XL (Kirby Super Star Ultra, Kirby Mass Attack, Mega Man Zero Collection, and Mega Man ZX, to name a few), and they honestly don't look bad at all to me.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 24, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Not in the XL. It matter cuz it does have BC. 3DS>>>NDS. *It even have surpassed it in sales.*


Right, let's get two things straight. No it didn't, the DS line of handhelds is second only to the PlayStation 2 sales-wise. Backwards Compatibility on the 3DS is _"meh"_ for many players because playing the games stretched with applied filters is hit and miss and playing them 1:1 makes the screen incredibly tiny. If you're cool with that, great, but don't expect everyone to share your opinion.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Apr 24, 2013)

3DS still outpacing predecessor in comparative sales, says Nintendo  
Nintendo 3DS surpasses DS first year sales

It does play NDS Games no matter the resolution. It does play NDS Games. Same as GBA(Which I think none care about that anymore) like in the DSi by the DSTwo.

And anyway the 3DS is better to play 3DS Games which it have a big library now and the upcoming games are looking so awesome.

You guys need to upgrade. The next Pokemon is coming to the 3DS. There no more NDS coming hence why (RUMOR) Nintendo is killing it. Is time to upgrade.


----------



## heartgold (Apr 24, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Right, let's get two things straight. No it didn't, the DS line of handhelds is second only to the PlayStation 2 sales-wise. Backwards Compatibility on the 3DS is _"meh"_ for many players because playing the games stretched with applied filters is hit and miss and playing them 1:1 makes the screen incredibly tiny. If you're cool with that, great, but don't expect everyone to share your opinion.


3DS XL...scales the game bigger than a lite screen in 1.1 mode.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 24, 2013)

heartgold said:


> 3DS XL...scales the game bigger than a lite screen in 1.1 mode.


The DS Lite doesn't scale the game at all, the 3DS XL on the other hand stretches the screen and applies filters OR plays it in 1:1 mode depending on what you pick. I'm not entirely sure about the physical dimensions of the displayed image when in 1:1 mode but if you happen to have info about that, feel free to post it.

3DS owners are _still_ losing some benefits of having a DS console, for example GBA-to-DS connectivity, native GBA support and a complete lack of worries about any updates. _(Yes, I treat the DSi line as a separate line of hardware due to its exclusive software)_


----------



## Rydian (Apr 24, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Same as GBA(Which I think none care about that anymore)


Because you asked... what, _two_ of your friends with the same taste or something?

Broaden your mind, dude.  There are other people on the planet who like stuff you don't like, _and that's okay_.  We're not 12, it's entirely possible for other people to like things you don't like, and you don't need to think worse of them for it.

http://gbatemp.net/threads/tempgba-ndsgba-revival.343210/
Check out all the interest that got, and then tell me "noone" likes GBA games.


----------



## chartube12 (Apr 24, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> And soon the 3DS itself by VC.


 
Wrong. The announcement from the latest direct says the Wii-U is getting GBA by VC along with Nintendo 64. As much as I want the 3DS to get GBA games, it isn't currently planned to. Yeah it doesn't make since to me either. Proof Nintendo has lost touch with gamers.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 24, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> The DS Lite doesn't scale the game at all, the 3DS XL on the other hand stretches the screen and applies filters OR plays it in 1:1 mode depending on what you pick. I'm not entirely sure about the physical dimensions of the displayed image when in 1:1 mode but if you happen to have info about that, feel free to post it.
> 
> 3DS owners are _still_ losing some benefits of having a DS console, for example GBA-to-DS connectivity, native GBA support and a complete lack of worries about any updates. _(Yes, I treat the DSi line as a separate line of hardware due to its exclusive software)_


Why would I keep a DS in addition to my 3DS for the sake of GBA compatibility, when I can get that, PLUS GB/GBC compatibility and multiplayer options with an actual GBA?

Just saying.


----------



## heartgold (Apr 24, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> The DS Lite doesn't scale the game at all, the 3DS XL on the other hand stretches the screen and applies filters OR plays it in 1:1 mode depending on what you pick. I'm not entirely sure about the physical dimensions of the displayed image when in 1:1 mode but if you happen to have info about that, feel free to post it.
> 
> 3DS owners are _still_ losing some benefits of having a DS console, for example GBA-to-DS connectivity, native GBA support and a complete lack of worries about any updates. _(Yes, I treat the DSi line as a separate line of hardware due to its exclusive software)_


3DS XL is a true 1.1 mode as playing on a normal DS. Due to physical bigger pixels on the 3DS XL the screen size is larger than a DS lite, so you basically have a screen bigger than DS lite, no stretched image and the same picture quality. On non 1.1 mode images would be stretched to fit the screen. 3DS XL is superior to 3DS for DS BC for quality purpose.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 24, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Why would I keep a DS in addition to my 3DS for the sake of GBA compatibility, when I can get that, PLUS GB/GBC compatibility and multiplayer options with an actual GBA?
> 
> Just saying.


Because you may not want to carry ten zillion portables on you at a given time.

Just answering.


----------



## Jamstruth (Apr 24, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> The DS Lite doesn't scale the game at all, the 3DS XL on the other hand stretches the screen and applies filters OR plays it in 1:1 mode depending on what you pick. I'm not entirely sure about the physical dimensions of the displayed image when in 1:1 mode but if you happen to have info about that, feel free to post it.
> 
> 3DS owners are _still_ losing some benefits of having a DS console, for example GBA-to-DS connectivity, native GBA support and a complete lack of worries about any updates. _(Yes, I treat the DSi line as a separate line of hardware due to its exclusive software)_


 
I just bought a 3DS XL. The 1:1 mode screens look about the size of a DSi.

DS stopping production? Hardly epic news in my opinion. I actually still have my launch DS. It's had its case replaced twice now and survived both surgeries. Its only claims to failure other than plastic cracking are a single dead pixel on the top screen and a very lightly scratched touch screen (I gave up on screen protectors long ago). I'm still going to use it to get my Pokemon off my GBA games (whenever the hell I can get that going... I've still not gotten to the Pal Park in SoulSilver and I can't get them onto Black/White unfortunately) and my flashcart is DS only so I'm stuck with that for pirating.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 24, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Because you may not want to carry ten zillion portables on you at a given time.
> 
> Just answering.


That's not ten zillion, that's two. GBA and 3DS. With your suggestion, someone who wanted all Nintendo handheld generations would need three: One for 3DS, one for "perfect" DS display and maybe GBA, and a GB/GBA for all Game Boy generation games.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 24, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> That's not ten zillion, that's two. GBA and 3DS. With your suggestion, someone who wanted all Nintendo handheld generations would need three: One for 3DS, one for "perfect" DS display and maybe GBA, and a GB/GBA for all Game Boy generation games.


I don't see why lameboy isn't an option for you, but alright.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 24, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I don't see why lameboy isn't an option for you, but alright.


Fair enough. But not all of us emulate (speaking as a former hardcore classic game emulator myself). I mean, after all, aren't we discussing playing DS games on their "true" hardware with the DS? What's to say someone might feel the same about the Game Boy?


----------



## jonthedit (Apr 25, 2013)

Well, I'd say its official. Look at Nintendo.com and they've removed the DS from the sales area and the comparison charts.
"Buy" DS on nintendo used to show DS Phats and Lites of all colors... Now there's two options for a normal sized DSi
http://www.nintendo.com/ds/buynow/


Here's the comparison chart.
http://www.nintendo.com/ds/what-is/#/compare
I find it funny that they have the "Plays GBA" on the chart with no console having the ability.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 25, 2013)

To be a bastard on the GBC on GBA thing there was a problem with some GBA stuff http://nocash.emubase.de/gbatek.htm#lcdcolorpalettes

I suppose also though is that the DS does not have a link port and while GBA-DS linkup was a nice toy for cheats/truly minor bonus content in most cases the link port on the GBA did do a lot.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 25, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> To be a bastard on the GBC on GBA thing there was a problem with some GBA stuff http://nocash.emubase.de/gbatek.htm#lcdcolorpalettes


Um, I was talking about actually playing real GBC games with a GBA, not emulating them...


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 25, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Um, I was talking about actually playing real GBC games with a GBA, not emulating them...



So is that. 


> Any "medium" colors of CGB games will appear invisible/black on GBA hardware


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 25, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> So is that.


Your language is too smart for me.  What do you mean, exactly?


----------



## heartgold (Apr 25, 2013)

End of thread, still in production mentioned by Nintendo.

http://www.destructoid.com/nintendo-promises-to-continue-selling-the-ds-252378.phtml


----------



## Rydian (Apr 25, 2013)

heartgold said:


> End of thread, still in production mentioned by Nintendo.
> 
> http://www.destructoid.com/nintendo-promises-to-continue-selling-the-ds-252378.phtml


It's the same quote as in the OP, and it doesn't say anything about production, just selling.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 25, 2013)

The link was to gbatek which is normally considered the go to hardware docs for the GBA and DS (he also has one for the GB/GBC http://nocash.emubase.de/pandocs.htm among other things). The specific link was covering the GBA screen colours and a hardware bug/bad implementation that might have seen some GBC games not have the proper colours if they were played on the GBA.
The short version was even though it technically supported it at chip level in hardware the GBA was not a perfect GBC thanks to the screen.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 25, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> The link was to gbatek which is normally considered the go to hardware docs for the GBA and DS (he also has one for the GB/GBC http://nocash.emubase.de/pandocs.htm among other things). The specific link was covering the GBA screen colours and a hardware bug/bad implementation that might have seen some GBC games not have the proper colours if they were played on the GBA.
> The short version was even though it technically supported it at chip level in hardware the GBA was not a perfect GBC thanks to the screen.


I see. So, similar "miniscule" issues as playing DS games on the 3DS... doesn't bother me.


----------



## heartgold (Apr 25, 2013)

Rydian said:


> It's the same quote as in the OP, and it doesn't say anything about production, just selling.


Nothing about halting a production either. Hmm...


----------



## Janthran (Apr 25, 2013)

Rydian said:


> It's the same quote as in the OP, and it doesn't say anything about production, just selling.


Them Ninty jerks are going to hoard millions of DSes for themselves!

..If they stop selling them, why would they keep producing them? Some assumptions are okay to make..


----------



## ShadowFyre (Apr 25, 2013)

Really could use a DSi. I want a slimmer, portable DS, my old Phat definitely won't be able to fit in my jeans. I'll keep my phat for GBA-DS purposes...


----------



## Rydian (Apr 25, 2013)

Janthran said:


> Them Ninty jerks are going to hoard millions of DSes for themselves!
> 
> ..If they stop selling them, why would they keep producing them? Some assumptions are okay to make..


What?  No, you have it backwards.

They said they will continue to sell them.

They did NOT say they will continue to product them, but they also did NOT say they will stop producing them.

When asked about _production_, they answered with _sales_.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 25, 2013)

Jiehfeng said:


>



Though it might be best to forget I will remember the hoot that was "three pillars" for years to come.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Apr 25, 2013)

personally, if i was nintendo, I would want to sell a million more than the ps2 did and then call it quits.
I mean, it's not like sony or microsoft would be able to outsell this again. It's probably never going to get as close as this again, so go for it, nintendo



JayRo said:


> I just bought my friend's DS Lite for $65 from her, and she gave me 6 games with it for free. :3
> 
> (She set the price, and I agreed.)


 

It's funny how woman deal with that, isn't it? I've got both my ds lite and around 14 games for free. from girls. because they upgraded to a 3ds or a ps3 and didn't need their ds games anymore... well, can't beat that logic


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 25, 2013)

Clydefrosch said:


> personally, if i was nintendo, I would want to sell a million more than the ps2 did and then call it quits.
> I mean, it's not like sony or microsoft would be able to outsell this again. It's probably never going to get as close as this again, so go for it, nintendo



Depending upon what goes the likes of android sales might top it in a such a way that it eclipses them.


----------



## Jayro (Apr 25, 2013)

Ericthegreat said:


> And what no sex?


It's my good friend's girlfriend, but I'll nail her eventually. 



Clydefrosch said:


> personally, if i was nintendo, I would want to sell a million more than the ps2 did and then call it quits.
> I mean, it's not like sony or microsoft would be able to outsell this again. It's probably never going to get as close as this again, so go for it, nintendo
> 
> 
> ...


My best friend gave me her DSi-XL for free, with 4 games just because she never played it... and two of those games were Pokemon Diamond and Pokemon Blue rescue Team.



EvilMakiPR said:


> DSTwo with GBA Emulation, My cellphone, my PC can do that. And soon the 3DS itself by VC.
> Why you care so much about GBA?


GBA has some of the best games, including Pokemon Emerald, Liquid Crystal, SNES remakes, etc. Lots of good stuff came out for GBA. Also, the GBA can run Goomba roms for even older games.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 25, 2013)

JayRo said:


> GBA has some of the best games, including Pokemon Emerald, Liquid Crystal, SNES remakes, etc. Lots of good stuff came out for GBA. Also, the GBA can run Goomba roms for even older games.


Isn't Liquid Crystal a hack? If so, I don't think that's fair to count as a reason the GBA had a good lineup.

That said, I agree with you. GBA is in my personal top three Nintendo libraries (along with the SNES and DS). There's still so many great GBA games that I just haven't gotten around to playing, yet, and the one I'm playing right now is my newfound all time favorite GBA game (Kirby & the Amazing Mirror).


----------



## Jayro (Apr 26, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Isn't Liquid Crystal a hack? If so, I don't think that's fair to count as a reason the GBA had a good lineup.
> 
> That said, I agree with you. GBA is in my personal top three Nintendo libraries (along with the SNES and DS). There's still so many great GBA games that I just haven't gotten around to playing, yet, and the one I'm playing right now is my newfound all time favorite GBA game (Kirby & the Amazing Mirror).


Yeah, i guess I was assuming rom hacks were also part of it's popularity, since most people play the roms from flash carts over buying the actual carts, both of which are expensive now and difficult to find. I'm still using my EZ-Flash III 1Gb dev kit, but I'd like to switch to the fat-style EZ-flash IV if anyone has one for ~$35.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 26, 2013)

JayRo said:


> Yeah, i guess I was assuming rom hacks were also part of it's popularity, since most people play the roms from flash carts over buying the actual carts, both of which are expensive now and difficult to find. I'm still using my EZ-Flash III 1Gb dev kit, but I'd like to switch to the fat-style EZ-flash IV if anyone has one for ~$35.


Most people? Maybe on this forum (this is the temp after all), but I wouldn't say most people in general.


----------



## Veho (Apr 26, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Depending upon what goes the likes of android sales might top it in a such a way that it eclipses them.


Are we talking all Android devices, or sales of one particular device? 

Interesting side-note: Nokia 1100 sold 250 million units.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 26, 2013)

Veho said:


> Are we talking all Android devices, or sales of one particular device?
> 
> Interesting side-note: Nokia 1100 sold 250 million units.



Yeah that gets slightly tricky with the somewhat disposable nature of phones/tablets/devices, potentially more so if people do actually install android on different things (so far I doubt that is a terribly high number but most of the things like the ouya and gamestick are not out yet) and that says nothing of not every android device being used even nominally playing games.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 27, 2013)

Stop fucking advertising in threads


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 27, 2013)

Jiehfeng said:


> Stop fucking advertising in threads


Edit out the link from your post or you may get a warn if you're unlucky. Just ignore and report next time.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 27, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> Edit out the link from your post or you may get a warn if you're unlucky. Just ignore and report next time.


 
What do you mean by link?


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 27, 2013)

Jiehfeng said:


> What do you mean by link?


The link to the site the bot is advertising. By quoting the link you make the mods work more difficult as they have to edit/delete both posts.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 27, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> The link to the site the bot is advertising. By quoting the link you make the mods work more difficult as they have to edit/delete both posts.


 
Woops, thanks. Learned something here.


----------

